# Sig Night Sites



## ToddinTulsa (Nov 27, 2015)

Quick question: I have a great Sig P239, and the night sites have lost their glow. Wife's new P238 is bright(!) compared to mine. Any suggestions about what to do, where to take it - or ways to improve them? 

Much appreciate any help and direction.
Todd


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

I recall reading an article that Sig said their nights slights were good for 13 years.........

You could try this....
Glow-On


----------



## ToddinTulsa (Nov 27, 2015)

Hmmm, Guess that Sig will be my next stop. 

Thanks!


----------

